# TS3 Server erstellen mit DynDns.



## Rurdo (25. August 2011)

Hey leute,
Habe gerade ein kleines problem... 
Habe den Server so weit eingerichtet dass ich darauf kann und alles machen kann (Channel sind schon gemacht)
ich kann aber nur joinen indem ich bei Server Adresse localhost eingebe, nicht wenn ich die richtige adresse reinschreib... (diese ist pcghforum.dyndns.org)
Wenn ich die richtige adresse eingebe, kommen diese meldungen:
<20:22:01> Versuche den Hostnamen pcghforum.dyndns.org aufzulösen
<20:22:01> Versuche zum Server auf pcghforum.dyndns.org zu verbinden
<20:22:07> Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen
Ports sind in der Firewall freigegeben, und soweit ich mich auskenne auch im Router...

was kann ich da tun?
Ach ja, Der server ist fürs PCGH-Forum... deswegen der Name...


----------



## Clawhammer (25. August 2011)

Hehe, lol 

1. Gibt es (soweit ich weiss) schon 1 Teamspeak für PCGH

2. Macht sich ein Teamspeak unter einer max. Uploadrate von 100Kb/s schlecht (selber erfahrung mit gemacht)

3. was hast du für einen Router? Bei D Link und der Fritz Box kann man DynDns integrieren.

4. wenn du willst kann ich dir gerne einen Server erstellen der 24/7 erreichbar ist. (besitze einen vServer mit Minecraft, Webserver und Teamspeak [siehe Signatur])


----------



## Rurdo (25. August 2011)

Wenn PCGH schon einen hat, bitte immerher mit der IP!
ich hab ne 35k leitung -.-
ein Thomson router/modem 
ich brauche keinen, habe das nur gemacht weil ich nix von einem PCGH ts3 server weiß... und eben mal mit allen plaudern wollte!


----------



## Jimini (25. August 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> 2. Macht sich ein Teamspeak unter einer max. Uploadrate von 100Kb/s schlecht (selber erfahrung mit gemacht)


Nein, man kann auch mit 16kb/s ziemlich passabel einen TS-Server betreiben. Ich habe an exakt so einem Anschluss mit 8 Leuten im TS gesessen und nebenbei ohne nennenswerte Lags WOW gespielt. QOS oder Traffic-Shaping war nicht aktiv.

@ Topic: DynDNS bietet den DDClient an, schau mal, ob es den auch für Windows gibt. Ansonsten kann man sowas in vielen Routern einrichten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rurdo (25. August 2011)

Okey,was ist ein DDClient und was macht der? was soll ich im Router einrichten?


----------



## Jimini (25. August 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Okey,was ist ein DDClient und was macht der? was soll ich im Router einrichten?


 
DDClient ist ein Programm, welches deine aktuelle externe IP-Adresse an den DynDNS-Anbieter übermittelt, damit dieser Anfragen an xyz.dyndns.org an die entsprechende Adresse weiterleiten kann. Für Windows gibt es beispielsweise Windows Update Client - Dyn

Alternativ kannst du eben diese Weiterleitung auch im Router einrichten, falls die Option dort angeboten wird. Dann schickt der Router in regelmäßigen Abständen deine IP-Adresse an den jeweiligen Anbieter.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rurdo (26. August 2011)

Okey, hab den DynDns updater, und im Menü den DDClient Enabled... bringt nix..


----------



## Jimini (26. August 2011)

Wird in deinen Account-Eigenschaften deines DynDNS-Anbieters deine aktuelle IP-Adresse angezeigt?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clawhammer (26. August 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Nein, man kann auch mit 16kb/s ziemlich passabel einen TS-Server betreiben. Ich habe an exakt so einem Anschluss mit 8 Leuten im TS gesessen und nebenbei ohne nennenswerte Lags WOW gespielt. QOS oder Traffic-Shaping war nicht aktiv.
> MfG Jimini


 
So ein Schwachsinn...es kommt auf den Codec an den man im TS zulaufen hat. in der Regel sind das immer 7kb/s...ich hatte damals eine Uploadrate von 235kb/s gehabt und hatte nebenbei noch über 50 Leute auf dem Teamspeak gehabt. Und das hat man schon gemerkt, das Surfen dauerte länger etc.. und ich hoste schon seit gut 3 Jahren Teamspeak Server....(NPO Lizens)

Mittlerweile hab ich 800kb/s Uploadspeed...egal

Ich weiss nicht warum die Leute denke "Wuhuu ich hab ne 35k Leitund DOWNload" wenn der UPload gerade mal 2k gross ist....mit ein paar Leuten geht das sicherlich, aber wenn die Bude voll ist, ist klar das es anfängt zulaggen. Zudem (zumindest ist es bei mir so) hängen sicherlich auch noch andere Leute aus der Familie an der Leitung...

Von daher...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. August 2011)

das ist einfach nen 'sicherheitsproblem' wenn du vom internen netzwerk über dyndns deine externe ip wieder auf dein eigenen rechner zugreifen willst, macht der router dicht.
hatte das problem nach routerwechsel selber mit meinem ts3 server, hat mich nen tag und divers nerven gekostet .....
bei mir sind aber 2 versch. pc im netzwerk, mein pc und nen server....
seitdem connecte ich mit der lan ip auf den ts3 server, der rest der leute kommt über dyndns rauf .... 
also sollte schon alles funktionieren, am besten mal nen kumpel von sich aus connecten lassen, erst wenn der nicht draufkommt haste nen problem mit portfreigabe etc... vorher ist es einfach nur nen 'sicherheitsfeature' des routers ...


----------



## Jimini (26. August 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn...es kommt auf den Codec an den man im TS zulaufen hat. in der Regel sind das immer 7kb/s...ich hatte damals eine Uploadrate von 235kb/s gehabt und hatte nebenbei noch über 50 Leute auf dem Teamspeak gehabt. Und das hat man schon gemerkt, das Surfen dauerte länger etc.. und ich hoste schon seit gut 3 Jahren Teamspeak Server....(NPO Lizens)


 
Du hast pauschal geschrieben, dass ein TS-Server bei einem Upstream von unter 100kb/s schlecht nutzbar sei, was de facto falsch ist. Dass die Anzahl der Leute, die den Server gleichzeitig nutzen können direkt vom Upstream abhängt, sollte wohl jedem klar sein, ob mit oder ohne Lizenz... 
Ich schrieb lediglich, dass es sehr wohl möglich ist. Da der Threadersteller bislang keine Angaben zur gewünschten Kapazität gemacht hat, stellt sich die Frage, ob mein Posting wirklich Schwachsinn ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clawhammer (26. August 2011)

Ne du hattest aber geschrieben, das du mit gerade mal 16kb/s Upstream mit 8 Leuten online warst...das ist für mich Schwachsinn...zudem du ja geschrieben hattest zugleich noch wow gespielt zuhaben...ich weiss zwar nicht was WoW an Bandbreite benötigt, aber aufjeden Fall wird es nicht unter min. 5-10kb/s Upstream sein...

Was dem Threadersteller betrifft, am besten in den Router eingeben, jenach dem was er für einen hat, dann braucht man auch keine unnötigen Dienste auf dem PC laufen lassen


----------



## Jimini (26. August 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ne du hattest aber geschrieben, das du mit gerade mal 16kb/s Upstream mit 8 Leuten online warst...das ist für mich Schwachsinn...zudem du ja geschrieben hattest zugleich noch wow gespielt zuhaben...ich weiss zwar nicht was WoW an Bandbreite benötigt, aber aufjeden Fall wird es nicht unter min. 5-10kb/s Upstream sein...


 
Naja, aber wieso sollte ich lügen? Ich hatte damals eine 1MBit-Anbindung mit 16kb/s up (oder waren es 20?). Wir waren zu acht im TS und ich spielte WOW. Es kann aber sein, dass ich einen entsprechend genügsamen Codec nutzte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clawhammer (26. August 2011)

Ah, da kommen wir der Sache doch schon etwas näher 

Wollte ich dir nicht unterstellen das du lügst, nur es widerspricht der reintheoretischen (ich nenn es mal) Physik


----------



## Rurdo (26. August 2011)

na dann, dürft ihrs versuchen:
pcghforum.dyndns.org 
bittesehr, server steht!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. August 2011)

die ip 84.113.66.217 ist nicht (mehr) erreichbar


----------



## Rurdo (26. August 2011)

eben... und ich weiß nicht was ich noch tun soll/kann...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. August 2011)

haste denn aktuell noch 84.113.66.217 ? 

bei mir kam es vor das der router sich nicht neu mit dyndns synchronisiert hatte ...

edit:
und die ports
upd 9987 (müsste der std port sein)
tcp 10011 
tcp 30033
die beidentcp ports müssten für stats etc... sein, ka ob sie für den  betrieb freigegeben werden müssen, ich hab sie freigegeben


----------



## Rurdo (26. August 2011)

öhm, eigentlich schon...


----------



## Rurdo (26. August 2011)

Okey, Server steht, danke an cann0nf0dder für die Hilfe!


----------

